
Dolphin Emulator Wiimote can speak now - dEnigma
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/12/20/hey-listen-wiimoteaudio/
======
johansch
I wish the other key emulators of consoles were as well managed as Dolphin. :/

My experience with pretty much every other emulator: extremely byzantine UIs,
no quality control to speak of, etc tc.

RetroArch is the hope, but I'm not convinced yet.

~~~
cryowaffle
Have you used openemu?

~~~
kozukumi
openemu is more a front-end to emulators than the actual emulator itself.

~~~
wtallis
In some cases, that's all that's needed. higan (formerly bsnes) is essentially
perfect as a SNES emulation engine, and openemu makes it really easy to
install and use.

------
miander
It mentions that it takes advantage of improvements in the Windows 8/10
bluetooth stack. Does the fix work in Windows 7?

~~~
mmebane
The comments on the pull request for the fix [1] say it does not [2]:

> The new way/API is unfortunately not working for Windows 7 due to a bug in
> the Windows HID Class Driver

[1]: [https://github.com/dolphin-
emu/dolphin/pull/3245](https://github.com/dolphin-emu/dolphin/pull/3245) [2]:
[https://github.com/dolphin-
emu/dolphin/pull/3245#issuecommen...](https://github.com/dolphin-
emu/dolphin/pull/3245#issuecomment-164306795)

